

Startup School 2009? - endlessvoid94

http://startupschool.org/index.html<p>Currently says there will be another one for 2009, but there are no details yet.  Since last year's was in the spring, has anyone heard any details about this?<p>I really want to go if it happens.
======
pg
It will be in the fall this year.

